# Canadian Access?



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

Sorry if this thread isn't allowed oops but I keep seeing people playing Animal Crossing mobile and I'm like?? How? 

I use an Android phone and am located in Canada, if anyone could help me that would be rad!


----------



## Barbara (Oct 25, 2017)

Where did you see that people are playing it already? For all I know, it's going to be released late November.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 25, 2017)

Barbara said:


> Where did you see that people are playing it already? For all I know, it's going to be released late November.



I think it's available in Australia for some reason, also you can always get the APK files online if you're daring


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

Barbara said:


> Where did you see that people are playing it already? For all I know, it's going to be released late November.



Here, Tumblr, Twitter

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> I think it's available in Australia for some reason, also you can always get the APK files online if you're daring



Ahh I have no idea what that is or how to go about getting one, installing it, and running, ect. 
I suck at technical stuff


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 25, 2017)

edit: cant link apks here
so just find it online and follow the instructions


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

Downloaded the APK, but the app isn't showing up on my phone? Followed instructions


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Downloaded the APK, but the app isn't showing up on my phone? Followed instructions



You need to go into your downloads and run the .apk file. It should run an installer for you.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nothing appearing in my downloads 
(sorry asfds I'm sure this is painful to watch)


----------



## Snow (Oct 25, 2017)

If you're on android an easier way to deal with apks is through something like Qoo app; that's how I download non-US games. I feel that they're totally safe but of course it's your call. You need to get Qoo app from the google play store, then look for Pocket Camp. I had no problem installing it and trying it out -- sadly my tablet is rooted so I can't play without messing around with it more. It's super-cute though!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Oct 25, 2017)

Not sure what you have open in the second screenshot, but tap either of the APKs on that screen to (most likely) install it.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2017)

@pawpatrolbab, I suggest downloading using your web browser from a site like apkmirror, they have SHA-256 secure hash which decreases your chances significantly of getting an apk that has been modified.


----------

